# Topknot Question



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Would a few of you be so kind as to upload some pictures of your dog's topknot...specifically the back of the topknot. I'm trying to get an idea of where to make the cut off line around the back of the head. I've aced the front and I want my boy to look killer.

Thanks!


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the only picture I have of the back of her topknot lol











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is one of Carley.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

bslick said:


> This is the only picture I have of the back of her topknot lol
> 
> View attachment 50106


Hahaha.. Thanks for making me laugh out loud. :laugh:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Disclaimer: I dont claim to know what the heck Im doing.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I like this video instruction for doing the TK. 

Super Styling Session Standard Poodle Grooming Tips - YouTube

Here's the photo you asked for!


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Top knot is a work in progress.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This was requested a couple years back, pictures of Vienna's topknot blending into her crest with a short haircut.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Here are a few*


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a great question! The poodles are all so beautiful!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

When he's in a lamb clip, Madeline usually blends and extends the back of the top knot into what I think of as a "crest," like this:


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

a bit late I know but here's one of Lula with a defined tk, in most clips you want the line to be seamlessly blended into the back of the neck which makes it hard to see where the line actually is, I usually go from 2-3 finger widths below the occiput in the center to the base of the ear at the sides.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

whoops the pic vanished


----------

